# Internet Meme Personality Types



## PastelBunny (Feb 1, 2016)

Stoner Steve: ISFP
Forever Alone: INXX
Doge: ENTP
But That's None of My Buisness: INFJ 
I Don't Always ______, but when I do: ENFJ
One does not simply: INFJ
Confused Fry ( I'm not sure what this one's called XD): ISFJ
Uguu am I kawaii yet: XXFP
Starter pack memes: INFJ
Socially Awkward Penguin: INFP
Grumpy Cat: INTJ
Success Kid: ENTJ
Creepy Wonka: XNTX
Dat Boi: ENTP
Justgirlythings parodies: INTP
You Don't Say: XNTX
Troll face: ENTP! Is there REEALLY any question:laughing:?
Me Gusta: ENFP
Fake Nerd Girl: XSFX?
Good Guy Greg: ENFJ
Scumbag Steve: XSTP
Annoying Facebook Girl: ESFJ
Fat Nerd Guy: INTJ
Conspiracy Keanu: XXNP
Shy Shark: INFP
Good Girl Gina: ISFJ
A lot of memes seem to be iNtuitive-ish (^-^)!


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Dat Boi: ISFP
Doge: ISFP
Forever Alone: INFP
Socially Awkward Penguin: INFx
College Liberal: INFJ
Butthurt Dweller: INTP
"Butthurt" Palpatine: INTJ
Shoop da Whoop: INTJ
Fake Nerd Girl: ESFP
"Daddy Girls": ESFP
Starter Packs: ENTP
Willy Wonka: ENTP
Trollface: ENTP
Expand Dong: ENTP
Filthy Frank: ENxP
Pepe: ENTx
"Back in my times" old guy: ISTJ
Scumbag Steve: ESTP
Good Guy Greg: ENFJ
O Rly?: ENFJ
Ya Rly: ENTJ
GRAND DAD: ENFP
Loud *****: ESFP
Snow Halation: INFP
GiIvaSunner/SiIvaGunner in general: INFP just because of this


----------

